# Enjoy a little laugh tonight... ^^



## Lei-Lani (Jul 20, 2010)

Please read this. ^^

I mean, seriously, Reuters!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 21, 2010)

One half of me wants to shout cOLD.
The other half laughed.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2010)

^^


----------



## Alstor (Jul 21, 2010)

Old news for me, but still a lol.


----------



## Zontar (Jul 21, 2010)

It's funny because "Dix" sounds like "dicks" and gays like dicks.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 21, 2010)

Zontar said:


> It's funny because "Dix" sounds like "dicks" and gays like dicks.


 


> shy of Dix



I guess not neccesarily.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

I was like what at first... and then I realized the reference.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 21, 2010)

^___^


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Made me smile


----------



## Enwon (Jul 21, 2010)

I chuckled a little bit.


----------



## Riv (Jul 21, 2010)

lol. Imagine the next headline;
Gay demands rematch, beats Dix


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2010)

^_________________________________^


----------

